

We have a king - jbverschoor
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/30/world/europe/netherlands-abdication/?hpt=hp_t2

======
jacquesm
What a sad affair to see people born into positions of power in this day and
age. Ashamed to be Dutch today. Ik Willem Niet.

~~~
cafard
Barbara Bush sort of seems to agree with you, but Jeb hasn't weighed in. Yes,
W and Jeb had to run for their offices, but if you believe that they'd have
made it past the House without that name (and Reagan's fortuitous VP choice in
1980), I think that you need to reconsider.

The other question is whether inherited weath, without considering the
question of political office, confers power. I'd be inclined to say so.

